# Eheim service sucks!!!!



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a eheim heater about 3 months ago. Now to my knowledge its supposed to have protection against running dry so I don't unplug it when I do water changes. I also have about 7 of these heaters and never unplug them when I'm doing water changes. 

Anyways back to the new one, when i was doing a water change I heard sizzling. I look at the tank and I see the heater light is on and the holder is melting! So I unplugged it and took it out. When I was taking it out part of it touched the water and shattered!!!. 

I called Eheim to get it replaced and they said that because the heater shattered that its NOT a manufacture's defect!!! I said that its an advertised feature and that the running dry protection should work. They used an analogy of airbags. The airbags are an added protection and might not save your life. I said that if it was like airbags and the airbags didn't deploy I'd be sueing the company. They basically told me that becasue it shattered it's my own fault because they can't determine how the glass shattered and confirm the authenticity of my claims. 

Looks like I'm not buying another heater from eheim again... Hydor inline heaters all the way! It sucks that their other products are so good I can't not purchase any Eheim products..

/rant


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a similar very unfriendly Eheim Customer Experience when I bought 2 new Eheim Canister filters that switched themselves off on their own after running flawlessly for 2 to 3 days. Customer Support was no use at all.

Returned the units, went to the cheaper FX5's and have never looked back


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

O.O oh gooodd.... glad to hear this... now I'll seriously have to consider on next purchase! I luv eheim... but i didn't know the after service wuz that poor! Anyone else have input to this or anything else?

Btw.. that sux man!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think in the case of shattered heaters, no one will warranty them. I'm not saying that the service rep was justified, but in the case of a shattered heater, there is just no way to demonstrate it was not abused.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried to contact them a few months ago about an issue, but the Canadian website was broken.

Eheim heater, that is called the Jager heaters now right?

Here is what one of our sponsors says about them:

_Please note that we find ALL of our other brands of heaters to have a lower failure rate than the Jager heaters do. The Jager heaters also offer a short 1 year warranty, while many other heaters offer a limited lifetime warranty._


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think in the case of shattered heaters, no one will warranty them. I'm not saying that the service rep was justified, but in the case of a shattered heater, there is just no way to demonstrate it was not abused.


Oh yes I understand that part. I'm more about complaining that the feature that prevents it from running dry failed and didn't turn on. What if my heater was plugged in when it shattered and fried all my fish?

Also the fact that he compared the protection feature to airbags. Yes I understand that it may not work PROPERLY but it should at least deploy/activate.

I think I'm just running around in circles with my argument... really I'm just ranting because I can't get a free heater haha. I don't really expect them to do anything about it now. The worst thing about it was it was a brand new heater, I just bought it 3 days before it shattered.

As for the warranty they apparently have a 3 year warranty on the heaters. It coveres things like if the heater doesn't heat up the tank or if it light comes on but doesn't heat the tank or vice versa.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I totally understand your plight. Did you take a photo of the melted holder? I would at least push that aspect of it. Even if the heater shattered, it shouldn't have done that. Oh, and as for shattering, there's been many documented cases of other heaters shattering. I think one guy had it even crack his tank. I unplug my heaters during water changes due to that and concerns about electric shock.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I totally understand your plight. Did you take a photo of the melted holder? I would at least push that aspect of it. Even if the heater shattered, it shouldn't have done that.


Nope, maybe I will when finals are over.. I'm just finding things to take care of so I don't have to study! I'm so easily distracted when exams come up.

I just make sure that all my heaters are in the water when I do water changes now.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I totally understand your plight. Did you take a photo of the melted holder? I would at least push that aspect of it. Even if the heater shattered, it shouldn't have done that. Oh, and as for shattering, there's been many documented cases of other heaters shattering. I think one guy had it even crack his tank. I unplug my heaters during water changes due to that and concerns about electric shock.


I would have to agree. Although I am surprised at the outcome, I would unplug any heater before performing a water change. The safeguard is there for protection, I doubt it was intended as a "never unplug me" feature. Also if you have 7 others without problems then perhaps this is a random event. If the heater is out of the water, the glass is VERY hot. If the heater is bumped while exposed like that it could surely break. I am not defending Eheim by any means but I have had nothing but cooperation from them over the 15 years I have dealt with them. Ebo Jager was purchased by Eheim, I have no idea if the heaters were modified in any way or just simply the name changed. Jagers have long had the reputation of being a high quality heater and they have been more available in North America since they became Eheim. This increase in volume will surely increase the number of failures in the market simply by reason of percentage. 
We have had heaters fail from every manufacturer, it happens and if the glass is broken, it is very difficult to determine the cause.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I totally understand your plight. Did you take a photo of the melted holder? I would at least push that aspect of it. Even if the heater shattered, it shouldn't have done that. Oh, and as for shattering, there's been many documented cases of other heaters shattering. I think one guy had it even crack his tank. I unplug my heaters during water changes due to that and concerns about electric shock.


Yup, the pictures of the hole in the side of his tank is the reason I turn my heaters off for WC now. I have the switchable power bar so I just flip a switch. Nice and easy.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the Marineland Stealth heaters have auto shut off when it is out of the water and have heard that Jager heaters have 2 mm glass compare to other brands of aquarium glass heaters......always risky doing water changes and heaters are plugged in.

FEATURES & BENEFITS

* Shatterproof injection- molded thermal plastic casing protects against wear and damage.
* Bi-color LEDs with Optic System illuminates Translucent Select Temp dial which glows red when heating, green when temp is OK.
* Mesh Heating Element with mica core, coupled with epoxy fill ensures the most efficient heat transfer and eliminates rattling coils and glass tubes.
* Safety shut-off, which shuts down the heater if it is removed from the water.
The unit automatically restarts when it's returned to the water.
* Certified accuracy to +/-1 degree Fahrenheit.

Stealth Pro-Shatterproof Heaters
Enlarge Image

http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland/products/productdetail.aspx?id=2054&cid=1223&mid=3226


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought the stealth ones don't have indicator lights? did that recently change?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> I thought the stealth ones don't have indicator lights? did that recently change?


Yes it did. I believe it was late last year. My stealths are 6 months old but are the older models without the lights. The newer ones are more expensive.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn, mine are also the old stealths without the light. I always have liked that visual reminder that the heater is still working.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like i'll be purchasing stealths and hydors from now on then


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

There is also someone who posted about their steath blow up the side of the tank. So really, un-plug your heater when you drain your tank. 

One thing about the steath, or the shatter-proof one, it takes longer to heat up the tank. I normally use a 150w ebo for my 50g, but with steath, I need to use a 200w for the same tank.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

The older model is just stealth and the new model is Stealth Pro with light indicator......the new model got some bad reviews.....I still like the Rena Smart heaters plus it has also an indicator light & unbreakable too



jkam said:


> I thought the stealth ones don't have indicator lights? did that recently change?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I also have the Rena ones and I find it doesn't heat it up as quickly as my other heaters. 

I really like the hydor inlines though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

At least you won't have to worry about them being out of water if you go inline.


----------

